# Anyone in Egypt or Kuwait ?



## NewWorld (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi a few days ago I posted a Thread for info about living and teaching in the above countries. I haven't had any responses yet so wondering whether this means there are no expats from this forum living there and if that is the case does it mean its not a good move ???? Please help. Ta


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, there is a separate forum for Egypt, you will find it a useful resource, the people who use the forum are all really helpful and a good bunch. It's worth looking at, i found it really useful.


----------



## NewWorld (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you, i will check it out x


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi New world...

I was there in kuwait from 2006 to 2009......almost 3 years.........working &living....so I thot i cud b of any help....????


----------



## NewWorld (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Thanks for responding. What is it like to work in Kuwait? Would you take a family with you ?


----------

